# Busiest Times of the year for New Calls?



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm trying to figure something out, and this might be different for every city, but so far on average I'm seeing a bit of a trend.

So far, in the cities I've lived in, the busy seasons go like this -

January - Very busy
February - Busy
March - Less Busy
April - Very slow
May - Very slow
June - Less Busy
July - Busy
August - Busy
September - Very Busy
October - Very Busy
November - Very Busy
December - Very Busy

So basically, the Winter months are the busiest, the Summer and Fall Months are reasonably busy, but Spring just plain sucks.

Does anyone else see this trend?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

No trend here steady all year through.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

This is probably going to be more relevant for big shops than for small ones....word of mouth advertising isn't as likely to depend on seasons.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Tounces said:


> I'm trying to figure something out, and this might be different for every city, but so far on average I'm seeing a bit of a trend. So far, in the cities I've lived in, the busy seasons go like this - January - Very busy February - Busy March - Less Busy April - Very slow May - Very slow June - Less Busy July - Busy August - Busy September - Very Busy October - Very Busy November - Very Busy December - Very Busy So basically, the Winter months are the busiest, the Summer and Fall Months are reasonably busy, but Spring just plain sucks. Does anyone else see this trend?


 I say that's pretty close. March and April are the worst.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Tounces said:


> I'm trying to figure something out, and this might be different for every city, but so far on average I'm seeing a bit of a trend. So far, in the cities I've lived in, the busy seasons go like this - January - Very busy February - Busy March - Less Busy April - Very slow May - Very slow June - Less Busy July - Busy August - Busy September - Very Busy October - Very Busy November - Very Busy December - Very Busy So basically, the Winter months are the busiest, the Summer and Fall Months are reasonably busy, but Spring just plain sucks. Does anyone else see this trend?


 I would say that is close a lot of our costumers have budget years that end in April. This means may is when they take a break. Buy the time July hits they start in again.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Maybe it's just our area but late April and early May seem to be boom times for tree root problems.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I can't really tell. This is tracking for water heaters only. 

Here is the pattern for plumbing jobs.


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

Tounces said:


> April - Very slow
> May - Very slow
> 
> So basically, the Winter months are the busiest, the Summer and Fall Months are reasonably busy, but Spring just plain sucks.


I see a vacation opportunity here. (Unless you have kids in school who can't be trusted with themselves, relatives, or whoever.)


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Tounces said:


> I'm trying to figure something out, and this might be different for every city, but so far on average I'm seeing a bit of a trend.
> 
> So far, in the cities I've lived in, the busy seasons go like this -
> 
> ...


Wow and I thought I was the only one:laughing: I really did.
This is very close to my shop. May being the worse for the past 7 years. Very accurate to say the least.:yes:


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Spot on for drain cleaning. I figured trees are busy making leafs and stop root growth? But I have know idea. It is slower in April and May


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Tax man time


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> Tax man time


I've always thought that. 

But honestly does someone with **** coming up out of their floor drain really wait till the next month to get it taken care of?


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

I've heard roots grow in winter and leaves in summer. I have no idea if that's true but when I worked for RR we couldn't take off in nov, dec, or jan because we were so busy. 

Now as a oms I usually slow down in June. My theory is that everyone is busy with end of the school year stuff and then gone on vacation. Again, no idea if that's the real reason though.


----------

